# Watch out small critters! My new gun!!



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Picked up a savage mark ii fv with a accu trigger and a tasco 3-9x40. Love shooting it so far! Taking it tomorrow after some squirrels!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats looks like a nice rig.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Nice gun! Is that a 22?


Yes. Sorry forgot to put that in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking gun.... I will have to admit... I was a little disappointed when I saw it was not SG that started this thread... LOL


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Nice looking gun.... I will have to admit... I was a little disappointed when I saw it was not SG that started this thread... LOL


Lol I have seen that thread. That's okay. He probably won't get one for awhile haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Thats a nice gun have fun with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet gun ! I bet it shoots well to.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea buddy ! Can't go wrong with the Savage rifles. I swear I need to buy some stock in that company LOL. Nice rig man ! Have fun. That's what it's all about.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Right on Tc hunter!.. picked up one in .17 HMR. For my daughter it's a tack driver!


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

azpredator said:


> Right on Tc hunter!.. picked up one in .17 HMR. For my daughter it's a tack driver!


How much was your 17? I seen my exact gun with heavy barrel and all for. 239.99 at dunhams. It was on sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm getting a new scope. As that trashco wouldn't hold zero for me at all. I usually have good luck with them as they are on our semi 22's. But i will put pics up of my groups and new ones with the gun later on this week. I love shooting this gun though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

